# Remembering Sadie-Mae



## Wikkiam (Jan 9, 2011)

I lost my Sadie last Christmas. Miss her every day. We just put a deposit on a pup that should be in our home early August....very excited, but a tad scared about moving on & possibly 'replacing' my girl. 

Wanted to share a tribute I made for her a few days after her passing....


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

A beautiful tribute for a very beautiful girl. We never replace those that are gone, we only open our hearts for a new love. Sadie Mae will always live in your heart.

Welcome to the group, we look forward to pictures of your new baby.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That is such a great video! Your new pup is getting a wonderful home.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your sadie-mae.. I could only watch 1 minute and 14 seconds of the video, I was chocking up and my eyes were watering. The bit where she whined got me so I had to stop. And I love that coldplay track. Thats a sad track aswell...

So I read that you are getting a new pup in august, Another dog for you to love and cherish. Once again sorry for your loss, she looked like a cheeky girl...

We will all look forward to seeing photo's of your new arrival..


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

A beautiful tribute for a special girl. Loved her duet at the end w Chris Martin.


----------



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to your Sadie-Mae. Your love for her is clear. She looked like a happy dog even when wearing a wig.
I lost my dog only last May. Posts like yours are very poignant.
You will always have a place in your heart for Sadie-Mae. 
I've also put a deposit down for a pup that I expect to come home in August.

Thanks for sharing. It brought tears to my eyes. German Shepherds get into your heart like no other dog.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

That was a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog, your new puppy is one lucky pup.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

beautiful! made me tear up a bit!


----------



## Wikkiam (Jan 9, 2011)

Than you for all the kind words.


----------

